# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  just checking!!:)

## nath78

ive just got some iranian test e,ive taken photos of the test but batts died on cam so just got the dianabol pics off the internet 200mg per tab??  :Hmmmm: 
there round and pink with no logo or writing on them just plain.

----------


## jaysunderstudy

The dianabol pics are of a dietary supplement not the real thing. The amps look g2g tho.

----------


## nath78

yeah i found that out..thnk ****  :Smilie:  i gave him them back and got some oxymetholone and blue heart dianabols off him..but i have a question about the oxymetholones...there round pale yellow?they didnt come in a box look just a sealable baggie anyone seen/used these before..ive seen the green ones but never these...i cant post a pic sorry.

----------

